# Cypress Logging Circa 1925



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

This is just awesome! Gives a new appreciation for the guys of old. It's a video of the original swamp loggers of Louisiana. These guys are the reason there are sinker logs at the bottom of the bayous of Louisiana. 

Part 1





Part 2





I'm so glad someone uploaded this for us to appreciate it! Enjoy!

~tom


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

Steam shovels!!! Cool stuff


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Just a lil ole Cypress tree... circa 1900

~tom "Ignorance is not a lack of intelligence - it's a lack of know-how"


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

Neat pic. 

We're either seeing a 15' diameter tree, or a rare view of three forrest gnomes.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

firemedic said:


> Just a lil ole Cypress tree... circa 1900
> 
> ~tom "Ignorance is not a lack of intelligence - it's a lack of know-how"


WOW!!!!

I never knew that cypress trees even approached that size. That would fit right in with the trees in Muir Woods.

George


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Cool stuff, thanks for posting. I enjoyed the videos. Gnomes. Ha!


----------



## crookedcut (Feb 7, 2012)

man that is just awesome......... thoes guys were turly axe men... i couldnt imagione standing in that boat chopping a tree... :boat:



THANK GOD FOR CHAINSAWS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Them ole boys were tough back then, that is a rough way to make a living.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

That's truly amazing.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

GeorgeC said:


> WOW!!!!
> 
> I never knew that cypress trees even approached that size. That would fit right in with the trees in Muir Woods.
> 
> George


They get pretty big... Not really any left these days but there are a few here and there on the property lines between tracts as back then, when morals were still prevalent, they were afraid to accidentally cut into another man's timber tract. There is also a 100 acre swamp tract around Hammond, LA that was never logged, I'm dying to see it. It was donated to the state as part of a wildlife management area. The Sawyer I deal with had the opportunity to mill a couple hurricane blow downs out of it back in the day before it was donated but none of them were the really big boys.

~tom "Ignorance is not a lack of intelligence - it's a lack of know-how"


----------



## patrickhenry (Sep 13, 2017)

http://www.loc.gov/pictures/item/ca1791.photos.322834p/

"A GIANT SEQUOIA LOG, UNDATED - Generals Highway, Three Rivers, Tulare County, CA"


----------

